# داعش يصدر فتوى لفرض ( ختان الايناث ) في الموصل



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يوليو 2014)

*داعش يصدر فتوى لفرض ( ختان الايناث ) في الموصل *

 1. تختتن النساء من قبل احد افراد داعش ..!!!
 2. على ولي امر المرأة مرافقتها الى المطهر الداعشي ...!!
 3. على ولي امر المرأة  مساعدة المطهر الداعشي لأختتان قريبته ...!!!


  * تخيل صديقي المسلم وانت ترافق وتشارك في عملية ختان أمك ، اختك ، بنتك   أو زوجتك ... ماهو شعورك الانساني  طبعا لا حياء في الدين الاسلامي  ....!!!! 



 كشفت مصادر من داخل مدينة  الموصل, أمس الاثنين, عن فتوى أصدرها ما يسمى بشيخ الشريعة لتنظيم “داعش”  تحث على ختان الإناث, وفيما بينت انه زعم بان هذه الممارسة هي إحدى السنن  النبوية, لفتت إلى أن نساء المدينة يعشن عقدة نفسية كبيرة علـــى خلفيــة  صدور الفتـــوى.
 وقالت المصادر …أن “النساء الموصليات يعشن اكبر أزمة  تشهدها البلاد بعد أن أفتى المفتي الجديد لتنظيم داعش, وهو سوداني الجنسية,  بضرورة ختان أي سيدة او بنت او طفلة غير مختونة”, مبيناً أن “التنظيم  الارهابي يستغرب من طريقة العراقيين في عدم ختان النساء وهـــي سُنة, بحسب  افتراء مفتي “الدواعش ...


----------



## زياد الهمامى (26 يوليو 2014)

*ههههههههههه

هذه ذكرتنى بفتوى ارضاع الكبير

وذكرتنى بنكتة لعادل امام عن نابليون 

وهوا بيقول

ساب الجيوش والمماليك وقعد يمضي على طباق   هههه

يعنى ختان الاناث امر فرعي ومختلف فيه وليس بالاهمية الكبيرة  لتصدر عنه فتاوى الان وتحدث فتنة وتألب الاراء عليك

لو الخبر صحيح وانا اشك في صحته - ولا اشكك في مصداقية ناقل الخبر-

فهذا  بيان صريح لجهل امير داعش بالدين الاسلامى وبفقه الواقع

وانا لن اخوض في مسالة الختان لانها مسالة شائكة وليس منتداكم مجالا للحديث فيها

امير داعش  نصب نفسه اميرا للمؤمنين ونحن لانعرف عن اصله وفصله شيئا



ويا اسفي على العراق - اسال الله ان تستقر وتختفي منها الحروب-

وان كان هدف كاتب الموضوع السخرية من الاسلام


فانا اقول الاسلام شيء ومن ينسبون له شيء اخر

وانا لست هنا لارد على  شتائمكم ان وجدت فقد تكون لكم اسباب لذالك 

نابعة من نظرتكم لدين الاسلام  وكل حد حر في رأيه خاصة وان المنتدى خاص بكم  

شيء اخر خلق الحياء هو من اهم الاخلاق عندنا وتفسير معنى لاحياء في الدين  مخالف لما اشرت اليه

فقد تفسرون الحديث حسب معناه الظاهر وللحديث معنى اخر *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يوليو 2014)

المصدر


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يوليو 2014)

زياد الهمامى قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> فهذا  بيان صريح لجهل امير داعش بالدين الاسلامى وبفقه الواقع
> 
> ...


[ لماذا أبا بكر خليفة للمؤمنين ].. فما هي مؤهلاته !!
​[  لماذا   أبا   بكر   خليفة   للمؤمنين  ]
..  فما   هي   مؤهلاته  !!
*لماذا  أبا   بكر   خليفة  للمؤمنين*


*بسم الله والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين *

*بفضل الله اعاد ابو  بكر  البغدادي الفريضة الغائبه وهي الخلافة الاسلامية بعد 90 عام من سقوطها ورفع الحرج والاثم عن المسلمين وجزاه الله خير *

*فنتقده كثير ممن ينتمي للإسلام والعلم على اعلانه الخلافة وانهو ليس مؤهل ولم يستشرهم  !!  . .  فما   هي  مؤهلات ابو  بكر  البغدادي ؟؟*

*المؤهل الاول : قرشي من نسل النبي صل الله عليه وسلم . تعالو يا احباب نتعرف على ماقاله رسول الله عن قريش ؟؟*

*قال رسول الله . التمسوا أو قال اطلبوا الأمانة في  قريش فإن أمين قريش له فضل على أمين من سواهم وإن قوي قريش له فضل على قوي  من سواهم حديث حسن*

*قال رسول الله . تعلموا من قريش ولا تعلموها وقدموا قريشا ولا تؤخروها فإن للقرشي قوة الرجلين من غير قريش . حديث صحيح*

*عن أبي موسى قال قام رسول الله على باب بيت فيه نفر  من قريش وأخذ بعضادتي الباب فقال هل في البيت إلاقرشي فقيل يا رسول الله  غير فلان ابن أختنا*

*فقال ابن أخت القوم منهم قال ثم قال إن هذا الأمر  في قريش ما إذا استرحموا رحموا وإذا حكموا عدلوا وإذا قسموا أقسطوا الحديث .  الحديث صحيح*

*قال رسول الله . إن للرجل من قريش مثلي قوة الرجل من غير قريش . حديث صحيح*

*قال رسول الله . قدموا قريشا ولا تقدموها، و تعلموا  من قريش و لا تعلموها، و لولا أن تبطر قريش لأخبرتها ما لخيارها عند الله  تعالى .حديث صحيح*

*قال رسول الله . فضل الله قريشا بسبع خصال، فضلهم  بأنهم عبدوا الله عشر سنين،لا يعبد الله إلا قريش، وفضلهم بأنهم نصرهم يوم  الفيل،وهم مشركون،*

*وفضلهم بأنهم نزلت فيهم سورة من القرآن لم يدخل  فيها أحد من العالمين، وهي { لإيلاف قريش }، وفضلهم بأن فيهم النبوة،  والخلافة حديث صحيح*

*قال رسول الله . إن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد  إسماعيل . واصطفى قريشا من كنانة . واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم . واصطفاني من  بني هاشم . حديث صحيح*

*قال رسول الله .قريش ولاة الناس . حديث صحيح . وقال . من يرد هوان قريش يهنه الله تعالى . حديث حسن*

*أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : للقرشي مثل  قوة الرجلين من غير قريش . . حديث صحيح . هذه بعض الاحاديث شهادة من رسول  الله لقريش وفضلهم*

*المؤهل الثاني : دكتور بالقراءات العشر . . فهو دكتور بالشرع عالم بالقراءات العشر وهو افضل واجل علم لانه من أعظم الإجلال لله تعلم كلام الله*

*المؤهل الثالث : امام وخطيب. فهو امام وخطيب مفوه في مسجد احمد ابن حنبل في سامراءقبل الغزو الامريكي وكلنا استمع لخطبته فلم يخطائ ولم يتلعثم*

*المؤهل الرابع : قائد محنك. . عرف عنه شراسته في القتال وتمتعه بحس القيادة ، وهو مخطط استراتيجي نجح .*

*ستلم قيادة الدولة الإسلامية بأصعب الظروف بعدمقتل  الشيخين تقبلهم الله، وبفضل الله استطاع الثبات والتقدم بدولته حتى  تمددةوكبرةوقويةونتشرت*

*فهذه بعض مؤهلات أمير المؤمنين ابو  بكر  البغدادي حفظه الله .. . . ولايوجد قائد من قادة المجاهدين في عصرنا اجتمعت به هذه المؤهلات للخلافة*

*فو الله إنه لخليق بالإمارة والخلافة*

*اللهم مكن لخليفة المؤمنين ابوبكر البغدادي في الارض . اللهم انصره وسدده ويسر امره وحفظه*
​ 
*انتهى*

كتبه: أبو مقدام
http://justpaste.it/g5hr


----------



## زياد الهمامى (26 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لايراد المصدر

كل شوي اشوف اختراع  وابداع جديد من داعش

اللهم ثبت علينا العقل والدين


----------



## زياد الهمامى (26 يوليو 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> [ لماذا أبا بكر خليفة للمؤمنين ].. فما هي مؤهلاته !!
> ​[  لماذا   أبا   بكر   خليفة   للمؤمنين  ]
> ..  فما   هي   مؤهلاته  !!
> *لماذا  أبا   بكر   خليفة  للمؤمنين*
> ...




قرأت ماكتبوا عنه مرارا وتكرارا

لكن اين مؤهلاته على ارض الواقع

المهم مايحصل على ارض الواقع 



اهل غزة تحت القصف و هو يخرب في بلاده

والمستفيد الاكبر  الدول الطامعة في النفط العراقي


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يوليو 2014)

زياد الهمامى قال:


> قرأت ماكتبوا عنه مرارا وتكرارا
> 
> لكن اين مؤهلاته على ارض الواقع
> 
> ...



موهلاته انه درس جيدا وليس مجرد شخص يلهو في قرارات او اصدار اوامر 

خليفة المسلمين ايام الشقاوه !







المصدر سائد العقاد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يوليو 2014)

Ahmed Dahab

اين شيخ الأزهر ؟
 لماذا لم يصدر حتى الآن اى بيان من الأزهر عن ماتفعله داعش وبوكوحرام باسم الأسلام
 ان السكوت علامة الرضا يامولانا هل هذه السلوكيات لم تحرك فيك شعره
 لقد انتفضت من قبل واحتجيت عندما تم قتل الأخوان وهم يقتحمون دار الحرس الجمهورى واعتكفت فتره للأحتجاج
 والآن تنتفض عشان غزه وتجهز قوافل تسافرهناك للأغاثه 
 لكن الم يحركك ماتفعله داعش من جرائم وكبائر وآخرها قتل المسيحيين العراقيين وطردهم من بلادهم وكله باسم الأسلام
 الا تشعر انك باسم الأزهر العظيم مطالب حتى بأصدار بيان لأبراء الذمه
 ام ان مايحدث هذا يصادف هوى خفى فى نفسك ام انك لاتشعر ؟


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2014)

تعاليم همجية  يطبقها مجموعة  متخلفة


----------



## زياد الهمامى (26 يوليو 2014)

*تلك هي المصيبة 

اخوان يمسكوا الحكم باسم الاسلام ونهضة في تونس - بلدي- لما مسكوا الحكم كمان باسم الاسلام

وداعش نظام ارهابي لكن عشان يعملوا شرعية لافعالهم كمان  ينسبوا انفسهم وافعالهم لاسلام

وقال ايه الدولة الاسلامية

وعذرا  لجعبلي من الموضوع كنقاش  انا مقهور من الي حاصل  

*


----------

